# New Property Eye Candy



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

OK Here is Your Eye Candy of the Shop and Caboose (Camp) on the New property I bought.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Really dont have a need for the Caboose (Camp) but it came with the Place....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I Really dont have a need for the Caboose (Camp) but it came with the Place....


WHAT?!?! I love it! I think that's the best part. I bet you find a use for it.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think he could too Chris!!!!! Like inviting us over for a hunt and BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!







Nice place man! I like it


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thats a big 10-4







:camp:














can't beat That----SB---P.S. lets have a rendezvous:biggrin2:*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you could make a heck of a cabin out of that caboose and it's unique.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the caboose would be great for when you host a PT hunt out there in the winter


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great purchase !

Has the neighbors been over yet ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool property you have there. The caboose is a neat idea. It's just nice to have a place you don't have to ask permission to hunt. Congrats on your purchase and enjoy !! Tom


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Invitation is always open! There is a National Forest 25 miles from here where we could all Hunt I think about 89,000 acres. we just dont have the snow you guys do down here. But It Would Be a Blast!! I dont need it because I have a 34 ft Camper. But If You're Brave Enough to Eat My Bar B Que then your Brave Enough to Sleep in that Caboose LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

OAC I pulled My Pistole' out and popped off a few rounds just to say hello to the neighbors the day we closed on it LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HAHAHA that'll learn 'em !

WOW, Cat sure did get that camera to you quick.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> HAHAHA that'll learn 'em !
> 
> WOW, Cat sure did get that camera to you quick.


It never ends.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice looking accommodations you have there, all you need is one of those high seats on top of that caboose and you'll be in business!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------

